# John Deere 2440 3 pt hitch



## Lewis (Nov 11, 2013)

We have a John Deere 2440 and just recently bought a snow blower to hook to the 3 point. 
My question is how does one adjust right and left (side to side) swaying of the snow blower on the the 3 point 
I am sure this is a stupid question to some so for that I am sorry.


----------

